# Super Bowl - Green bay Vs Steelers



## joem (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't follow foot ball to a great extent but I am going to a friend's Superbowl party and there will probably be some friendly wagers and fun.
Of those that follow these teams can you advise me on score predictions. Keep in mind I am a gambling virgin. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 5, 2011)

joem said:


> I don't follow foot ball to a great extent but I am going to a friend's Superbowl party and there will probably be some friendly wagers and fun.
> Of those that follow these teams can you advise me on score predictions. Keep in mind I am a gambling virgin. 8)



I've still got it out for the Steelers because of thier run in the late 70's so I would have to go with Green Bay.


_*Keep in mind I am a gambling virgin*_

I ain't touching that with a 10 ft. pole, Harold would kick me off the forum. :twisted:


----------



## joem (Feb 5, 2011)

Barrren I love your humour. It make me laugh out loud every time.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks. Some like it some don't. I have to keep it to a minimum because it get's me in trouble. :mrgreen:

They say laughter is the best medicine. And I am just one sick puppy trying to heal.


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 5, 2011)

joem said:


> I don't follow foot ball to a great extent but I am going to a friend's Superbowl party and there will probably be some friendly wagers and fun.
> Of those that follow these teams can you advise me on score predictions. Keep in mind I am a gambling virgin. 8)



http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/373358/february-03-2011/sport-report---super-bowl-edition

That should be all you will need to know about the upcoming super bowl.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 5, 2011)

ROFL, That was good.

They could leave Ronnie out of IMHO.


----------



## lasereyes (Feb 5, 2011)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> ROFL, That was good.
> 
> They could leave Ronnie out of IMHO.



But you have to admit that it was pretty funny, besides, its been a while... the jokes are now becoming appropriate.


----------



## joem (Feb 7, 2011)

Depending how you look at it...
I did not win the pool - but the packers did win the game
I did not win at poker - but I was played with found money doing a clean up of the house
I did not loose any weight with all the party food -
But I did come back with 5 people booked to pick up their dead computers just from handing out my flyer.
Now this thread relates to the forum. I had a good time - there for I won.


----------

